# Free Computer Science Programs for Kids



## neal (5 mo ago)

Calling all parents! Codology is a nonprofit organization that offers *free, hands-on computer science courses* for young students, allowing them to embrace new challenges and be prepared for the future. Whether you are a beginner or an expert, we have programs for you! We have programs that cover Python, HTML, Scratch, Figma, and more! From unique activities and topics to specially-curated lesson plans, the programs have it all! Students are able to learn from the comfort of their own homes! Sign up today at codology.org!


----------



## 5KidsNoSleep4Me (5 mo ago)

US only?


----------

